# Alaska's VA bottles



## Alaska (Nov 18, 2011)

i finally got a working camera, so im going to start a thread with some of the bottles i dig/buy/trade from VA as i get a chance. if you guys out there have some VA beers/sodas that you arent to attached to, feel free to let me know! i would love to give va bottles homes![8|]


----------



## Alaska (Nov 18, 2011)

this is an Otto Korn from Petersburg VA. one of the better blobs from petersburg!


----------



## Alaska (Nov 18, 2011)

these are two of the better hutchinson sodas from my area in hampton roads. L.B Amory Grafton VA / T. E Amory Smithfield VA (there are two other Amory hutches from my area, one from yorktown and another from grafton with different embossing, both droolers![] )


----------



## Alaska (Nov 18, 2011)

this is the best hutch you can get from VA. big money hutch from richmond: McAdam & Donnelly Richmond VA. its not the rarest, becuase there are more than a handful of one of a kind hutches from around the state, but it is the only colored hutch from VA, and there are only 3-4 known.


----------



## Alaska (Nov 18, 2011)

one of hampton roads best beer/sodas. i plucked this sucker out of the mud heel first.. and thought it was whole. one day ill have a good example, but this sits on my shelf because of how good a bottle it is. Robert Massenburg Hampton VA

 [>:]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 18, 2011)

Arent there colored Portner hutches from Alexandria VA?


----------



## Alaska (Nov 18, 2011)

not that i have ever seen. there is an aqua, a greenish aqua, and clear and i guess they come sun purpled. 

 there is an amber robert portner blob top from richmond though.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Alaska
> 
> this is the best hutch you can get from VA. big money hutch from richmond: McAdam & Donnelly Richmond VA. its not the rarest, becuase there are more than a handful of one of a kind hutches from around the state, but it is the only colored hutch from VA, and there are only 3-4 known.


 
 That's a stunning bottle! I love everything about it. Applied top? Are those grapes embossed on it?


----------



## Alaska (Nov 18, 2011)

it is an applied top, and those are grapes or hops.. i dont know. [8|]

 Tom


----------



## Jim (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice locals, Tom. The amber hutch with the embossed hops/grapes is sweet. I hope you find an intact example of the headless horseman. I have a few rare local bottles with some damage, too. The need for upgrades gives us something to keep looking for.  ~Jim


----------



## rockbot (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice applied amber. I got to think there aren't many applied amber hutches anywhere.


----------



## Alaska (Nov 23, 2011)

thanks alot!

 im not sure about how many are out there. ive never seen the colored hutch book.
 im going to try to get some more pictures up over the holiday weekend. 

 stay tuned![8|]
 Tom


----------



## Ace10Tex (Nov 23, 2011)

Tom, with that color and applied top plus the embossing that bottle has to be one of the best hutches I have ever seen!! VERY NICE FIND!!

 Congrats! HH Ace


----------



## Alaska (Nov 23, 2011)

this is a "chelfs celery caffeine/trade CCCC mark/for headache manufactured only by/Chelfs chemical co/richmond va"


----------



## Alaska (Nov 23, 2011)

another view


----------



## Alaska (Nov 23, 2011)

this is an E. Baker's Premium Bitters / Richmond VA. i picked this up recently, and hope to get ahold of a pontiled version soon[8|]


----------



## Alaska (Nov 23, 2011)

this is one of my favorites. its a cobalt blue druggist. Dr. N wyat & bro Staunton va.


----------



## stumpknocker (Nov 24, 2011)

Thatâ€™s a sweet looking drugstore bottle. Thanks for sharing, JB


----------



## Alaska (Nov 25, 2011)

thanks! []


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 25, 2011)

Those are great Tom! Very nice []

 ~Tim


----------



## Alaska (Nov 25, 2011)

two of 4 out of a run of LeGrand Donahoe Phoebus Va.


----------



## Alaska (Nov 27, 2011)

this is a super rare small town druggist. C. C. Chalmers & Son Smithfield Va. i dug this bottle on my first permission ever. []


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 27, 2011)

> Phoebus


 What a great name. The" Radiant One"  of mythology.  Can't be many towns named Phoebus, though folks did like naming towns after Gods and Goddesses back in the day.  
 That would be an unusual collecting niche...collecting bottles from towns named after mythological beings.


----------



## Alaska (Nov 27, 2011)

phoebus va has some rare and beautiful bottles. most of which i do not have and haven't even dug pieces to. but i dream [&:]

 Tom


----------



## Alaska (Nov 30, 2011)

another great Phoebus Va bottle: Nick Leonard / 18 Mellen st. / pheobus va. 

 the 18 shows as 8 on the picture, but its a faint 18.  its one of my favorites, and have been fortunate enough to dig 2!


----------

